# Trying to figure the age of this



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

This adjustable plank we use quite often. I believe it to be atleast 50 years old. Never been stored outside always lays flat when stored off the ground and does not get wet. The stamp says Wooster, Ohio


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

Pinched my fingers on many of those for years. I would say you are correct. About 50 or 60


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

NACE said:


> Pinched my fingers on many of those for years. I would say you are correct. About 50 or 60


 would you walk/ work on it today?


----------



## NACE (May 16, 2008)

jr.sr. painting said:


> would you walk/ work on it today?


Yes. Inside and not too high. We used them frequently outside and inside. Had so much paint build up that they were well preserved.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

My mother in laws parents were painters. She's got one of these sitting on their front porch. Every time we go there to visit she's always trying to convince me to take it and use it. Not worth it. It's ancient.

My wife however recently said we could turn it into something to put plants on which might work. Somehow.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

could be Amish made. Although if I remember correctly there was a ladder company in Wooster ages ago.

Here it is. They are still there.
https://www.bauerladder.com/safety-ladder/

Probably one of theirs.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

jr.sr. painting said:


> This adjustable plank we use quite often. I believe it to be atleast 50 years old. Never been stored outside always lays flat when stored off the ground and does not get wet. The stamp says Wooster, Ohio
> 
> View attachment 79857
> 
> ...


Keeping it dry and flat means it could last for that long easily.

I bought one new in the mid-80s and didn't switch to the aluminum versions for 10 years. While the aluminum models don't rot, they do preserve several of the most-loved features of the wooden ones: if anything, they are more prone to pinch and they still sag and twist.

OTOH, I can verify that the wooden ones burn really well.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> Keeping it dry and flat means it could last for that long easily.
> 
> I bought one new in the mid-80s and didn't switch to the aluminum versions for 10 years. While the aluminum models don't rot, they do preserve several of the most-loved features of the wooden ones: if anything, they are more prone to pinch and they still sag and twist.
> 
> OTOH, I can verify that the wooden ones burn really well.


I also used one of those planks in the early eighties. My boss bought it brand new. It complimented the 60 ft. block and tackle rigs we had, along with the beastly cornice hooks, stirrups, and saggy 20 ft. 2" X 4" back rail.

Ahh..the good old days!

We have an aluminum one now that we never use.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> I also used one of those planks in the early eighties. My boss bought it brand new. It complimented the 60 ft. block and tackle rigs we had, along with the beastly cornice hooks, stirrups, and saggy 20 ft. 2" X 4" back rail.
> 
> Ahh..the good old days!
> 
> We have an aluminum one now that we never use.


Were you using the telescoping plank with the block and tackle?

We only use the telescoping aluminum ones when we absolutely have to.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Gough said:


> Were you using the telescoping plank with the block and tackle?
> 
> We only use the telescoping aluminum ones when we absolutely have to.


 I never used the extension plank with the rigging, but I did use it with ladder jacks on occasion. Real squirly set up.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm in love with my Werner 8/13 I bought earlier this year. Used it several times already and I can't believe I didn't have one for the past 13 years. Saves lots of time, and there are many many stairwells where I wouldn't have been gambooling with my life.

Still have to make it really level which isn't always easy doing exterior stuff or the slight bounciness is murder on your calf muscles.

Haven't had the pinch happen yet. Probably because I've read about you guys grumbling about it on here, so I've been a bit more wary.

I never got the ladder jacks. The more I thought about it, the more I figured being a OMS it might not be really easy to get it set up properly all by myself.


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

Wildbill7145 said:


> I'm in love with my Werner 8/13 I bought earlier this year. Used it several times already and I can't believe I didn't have one for the past 13 years. Saves lots of time, and there are many many stairwells where I wouldn't have been gambooling with my life.
> 
> Still have to make it really level which isn't always easy doing exterior stuff or the slight bounciness is murder on your calf muscles.
> 
> ...


The ladder jacks are handy, but not the easiest things to climb on to.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

CApainter said:


> The ladder jacks are handy, but not the easiest things to climb on to.


Especially with what we call an "outboard set": with the jacks on the back of the ladder, i.e. the side you climb. IIRC, the theory is that you're supposed to use a third ladder to access the plank:whistling2: "Inboard sets" are easier, but present their own hassles.

If you're working solo, the easiest way I've found is to move one Jack and the plank up a few rungs at a time, alternating ladders.


----------

